# Gurkha Gurkha Symphony Robusto #4 Cigar Review - Thumbs Up



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This is a cigar with lots of flavor for its size. I tasted a fair amount of complexity even some chocolate (really). Sure it's mostly in the mild c...

Read the full review here: Gurkha Gurkha Symphony Robusto #4 Cigar Review - Thumbs Up


----------

